# Battery won't fit tray



## varnco (Jun 17, 2018)

I just had to replace the starter battery on my 2003 bass tracker pro 185,and bought a size 27, as I had recently replaced my trolling motor with a size 27.

Problem is the new battery I just bought does not fit in the plastic tray.

How important are the plastic trays? Right now the battery is sitting on the edge of the tray- is that bad?

Thanks


----------



## richg99 (Jun 17, 2018)

I wouldn't want my battery perched on a plastic edge while I hit some big waves or haul the boat down the road on the trailer.

They are cheap enough.

https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Overtons-Large-Marine-Battery-Tray-For-27-Series&i=317725&CAWELAID=120030620000053356&s_kwcid=adwords__&gclid=CjwKCAjwjZjZBRAZEiwAPeLSKwtAYpUn-fEGbRw-vPcRqlGNXf_46Khfp4zCCNF7d9dT-CIfBCTz2hoCr2sQAvD_BwE


----------



## overboard (Jun 17, 2018)

X2, just get a different tray that the battery fits into, NBD.


----------



## varnco (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Snowshoe (Jun 18, 2018)

About $10.00 for a new tray.


----------



## Bob Landry (Jun 30, 2018)

Geez, go to WalMart, spend $8 and get the correct tray for your battery.


----------

